
Sam Harris deletes patreon account after platform boots conservatives - zarkov99
https://www.businessinsider.com/sam-harris-deletes-patreon-account-after-platform-boots-conservatives-2018-12
======
ncmncm
Me, I will not miss him, or them.

What was he on there for, anyway? Or them? Isn't that for supporting artists?

~~~
zimpenfish
He's one of the alt-light grifters like SoA and JbP. Can't blame them for
milking the credulous for all they can.

~~~
nugga
I wonder if you've even consumed much or any of his works because Sam Harris
has released plenty of literary and audio works of various kind where he
espouses enlightenment values of liberty, tolerance, not lying, etc.

He has on more than one occasion talked or written about buddhism and how that
line of thinking is far more beneficial to mankind than say islamic or
christian fundamentalism.

He seems to be also ferociously anti trump for what it's worth. He doesn't
seem to be anywhere near right wing in almost any political issue as far as I
can tell. He seems to be against authoritarianism, religious fundamentalism,
theocracy, political correctness, extremism left or right, etc, etc.

Alas, he seems to be often smeared by (radical) leftist types because, I'm not
actually sure why. Perhaps his critics just can't process what is being said
by the author and are always looking at angles and motivations that just
aren't there or have decided that they know the motivation better than the
author.

Spoilers: I gave him a dollar on his website, once, to get the exclusive
content in perpetuity.

------
operauser
Is this Chinese Chick conservative?
[https://youtu.be/FETt5JzufY4](https://youtu.be/FETt5JzufY4)

Or collateral damage in the glorious Social Justice War?

~~~
sparkie
She has been deliberately and systematically targeted by SJWs and NYT racist
"journalists," who don't like the way she dresses.

~~~
zarkov99
How does this stuff make any business sense to Patreon? Who are they beholden
to?

~~~
sparkie
It clearly doesn't, because it is biting them in the ass now.

I suspect that the social justice enforcement officers at Patreon are calling
the shots, and the people making decisions about the business are powerless to
oppose because their jobs are on the line.

It's all about virtue signalling. They're signalling the wrong virtues though.
If they don't fix their internal culture they'll run themselves into the
ground soon enough.

~~~
zarkov99
Jeez, just asking about this leads to down votes. What insanity is possessing
people.

~~~
onlydeadheroes
The censors control a surprisingly large amount of downvotes here on HN.

edit: also note top comment in this thread is flagged, whatever that means in
these days.

~~~
zarkov99
What the hell. How can the tech community have become hostage to these nut
jobs?

~~~
18pfsmt
We aren't but you all acting like snowflakes over DVs is absurd, and you're
replying to a 25-day old account. I don't give a shit at all about this drama;
my preference is that you contain your meltdowns to reddit.

